# 2011 Diesels won't be out until May



## DrMooCow (May 31, 2004)

Got an email from my CA today basically saying that the 2011 diesels won't be released until sometime around May. 

Anyone have any more information about it? Puts me in a bad position because I traded my car to the dealer on March 1st and they said the car should be here around first week of April. 

So been driving around in a rental car at $260 a week for a month now and they're saying I have to wait another 3+ weeks.


----------



## 73Duck (Feb 20, 2010)

I too was supposed to take delivery of my 2011 335d this week and was told that it is at prep but may not clear the EPA for a couple of weeks. I'm in a similar position as I turned in my 335i last week. My sales person, who's been selling BMW's for at least 20 years, is as clueless as I am.


----------



## factoryguy (Apr 16, 2010)

Same situation. My 335d has been sitting in Brunswick since 3/23. Before I placed my order 12 weeks ago, my dealer told me exactly what to expect. He explained that the first wave of new model year cars are always delayed awaiting EPA certification and the Monroney sticker. So, I'm not at all worried about this; I'm just really excited about getting this car!


----------



## DrMooCow (May 31, 2004)

What I don't understand is that there are already 2011 335i sitting on the dealer lot and the 2011 and 2010 335d is the same? Weird!


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

DrMooCow said:


> What I don't understand is that there are already 2011 335i sitting on the dealer lot and the 2011 and 2010 335d is the same? Weird!


Looks like the 2011 x35i vehicles have already been certified, at least by CARB...

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2011/bmw_pc_a0080282_3d0_u2.pdf

Most likely the EPA has also certified the 35i vehicles, although they don't post the specific certifications.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I had the option to trade my car in too... but with ED and PCD, I would be renting for a few months. Hindsight is 20/20, but maybe next time negotiate a scaled trade in based on delivery of your new car or some type of drive until it gets here deal.

I ordered my car today for ED - should be two months and then another month on the water. I'm keeping my current car until then.


----------



## factoryguy (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the pointer, wxmanCCM. Sadly, no 335d ... just the gas engines.
Index page: http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/cert.php#4



wxmanCCM said:


> Looks like the 2011 x35i vehicles have already been certified, at least by CARB...
> 
> http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2011/bmw_pc_a0080282_3d0_u2.pdf
> 
> Most likely the EPA has also certified the 35i vehicles, although they don't post the specific certifications.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

DrMooCow said:


> Got an email from my CA today basically saying that the 2011 diesels won't be released until sometime around May.
> 
> Anyone have any more information about it? Puts me in a bad position because I traded my car to the dealer on March 1st and they said the car should be here around first week of April.
> 
> So been driving around in a rental car at $260 a week for a month now and they're saying I have to wait another 3+ weeks.


Depending on how good a relationship you have with your dealership, perhaps they would soften the blow by putting you in a loaner/demo for the last week or two? I've heard of this happening... :dunno:


----------



## schlosna (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm curious if anyone else has taken delivery of their 2011 335d so far. We're scheduled to pick up my wife's tomorrow, but having not seen anyone else take delivery yet makes me wonder if that will happen.


----------



## 73Duck (Feb 20, 2010)

Although my car has been at the prep center for over three weeks, I was told it won't be released until sometime in May. I wonder if this is also a CARB (California Air Resources Board) issue? I hope you get your "d" tomorrow as promised.


----------



## DrMooCow (May 31, 2004)

Yep, the hold up is getting approval from the CARB. They still haven't passed it for the 335d / x 35d diesel engine. 

The dealer was nice enough to provide me with a loaner car to drive until my 335d is delivered to the dealership.


----------



## Dbender2 (Mar 7, 2010)

73Duck said:


> Although my car has been at the prep center for over three weeks, I was told it won't be released until sometime in May. I wonder if this is also a CARB (California Air Resources Board) issue? I hope you get your "d" tomorrow as promised.


I also have a x35d in the Prep Center and I've been advised May 7th for a release date. Who knows??? Anyway, BMW will not schedule Performance Center pick-up until they receive CARB approval. 
BTW, I live about an hour from the plant and I placed my order on February 22nd.


----------



## factoryguy (Apr 16, 2010)

Today's California ARB Executuve Orders for 2011 BMWs:

535i Gran Turismo
X5 XDrive 35i
Active Hybrid X6

No 335d today.

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2011/2011.php?so=4


----------



## DrMooCow (May 31, 2004)

A ton of CARB approval for Mercedes today. Still no BMW engines. sigh.


----------



## DrMooCow (May 31, 2004)

*Got a message from the CA today. The word on the "street" is that the 335d engine will get CARB approval on Friday May 7th.*


----------



## 73Duck (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone taken delivery of their 2011 335d? Every couple of weeks I'm told that it wil be released "in a couple of weeks"!!


----------



## DrMooCow (May 31, 2004)

I don't think anyone has because it didn't get approval on Friday the 7th. So now they're telling me it will be sometime in May. I've been waiting 3 months lol.


----------



## fonger (Jan 5, 2005)

Someone in the X5 sub-forum said May 13 is the day...I bet next week someone will tell us May 18th is the day lol


----------



## DrMooCow (May 31, 2004)

fonger said:


> Someone in the X5 sub-forum said May 13 is the day...I bet next week someone will tell us May 18th is the day lol


I guess we'll find out. They might as well just tell us it will be out in September so we won't keep getting our hopes up every month.


----------



## schlosna (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, it looks like today was the lucky day for the 2011 335d and X5 35d CARB approvals! Unfortunately for us, we're heading to Europe tomorrow and won't get to pick ours up until June. I hope to come back to everyone's reviews of the 2011s, and pick up ours.

335d CARB approval
X5 xDrive 35d CARB approval


----------



## Msport335d (Apr 28, 2010)

My 335d MSPORT is due to arrive at my job on May 19th.So anxious to see what it looks like..


----------



## factoryguy (Apr 16, 2010)

Any deliveries yet? The dealer says my 335d has been "released to the carrier" but has not yet been picked up. This morning, he said none of the 335d cars has actually been shipped to dealers. (Cars for this dealer come from Brunswick.) Msport335d, I'll be very interested to hear if you get your car tomorrow.


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

@factoryguy, it takes 4-8 days to get the car picked up as ships sail every 3-4 days, and there are generally a bunch of car before yours that need to get on the ship. 
See this thread for more tracking info: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=828

Also, from what I understand, since 335d has just been carb certified and a bunch of people's cars has been in the preparation center until then, we should see a whole bunch of new 335d owners start posting up their new baby pictures.


----------



## factoryguy (Apr 16, 2010)

Vadim_s, my car has been sitting at the Brunswick prep center for almost two months (since 3/23) awaiting EPA / CARB. Maybe only a few more months ...



vadim_s said:


> @factoryguy, it takes 4-8 days to get the car picked up as ships sail every 3-4 days, and there are generally a bunch of car before yours that need to get on the ship.
> See this thread for more tracking info: http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=828
> 
> Also, from what I understand, since 335d has just been carb certified and a bunch of people's cars has been in the preparation center until then, we should see a whole bunch of new 335d owners start posting up their new baby pictures.


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

Wait, I thought you said


> The dealer says my 335d has been "released to the carrier"


 and that's why I replied with the link to tracking thread. If it's been sitting in Brunswick, Jersey I assume, you should have it any day now.


----------



## DrMooCow (May 31, 2004)

BMW is running around like a chicken with it's head cut off. 

My car was "released" on 5/14. It was suppose to be in transit from the Brunswick VPC to the dealership here in Atlanta, 3 hour trip. 5 days later, it's still on the truck. Word was that it didn't even get placed on the truck, yet the dealership I bought the car from received a lot of cars on the truck that they didn't even sell. The cars that were sold was still stuck at the VPC. IT was finally put on the carrier this evening and I should be getting it on the 20th. 

So I guess I'll see. Unless there's a bermuda triangle on the interstate that swallows my car and the delivery truck.


----------



## schlosna (Apr 17, 2010)

Our CA sent us an email with pic of our car that is ready for pickup in Sterling, VA. Unfortunately, we're currently in Dublin on our way to Munich (oh, the irony). I hope others are able to pick theirs up soon!


----------



## COBRACOBRA (May 20, 2010)

*End of may*

I also got the same info. Dealer said the approx date will be May 29th.

What i don't understand is if the cars are still at SC prep center awaiting certification, why has the online tracking already skipped over the "awaiting transport" and "En Route. SHouldn't those steps come after?

And at what point do you know they are in Oxnard?:dunno:


----------



## COBRACOBRA (May 20, 2010)

*2011 x5 35d in may*

I also got the same info. Dealer said the approx date will be May 29th.

What i don't understand is if the cars are still at SC prep center awaiting certification, why has the online tracking already skipped over the "awaiting transport" and "En Route. SHouldn't those steps come after?

And at what point do you know they are in Oxnard?:dunno:


----------



## COBRACOBRA (May 20, 2010)

DrMooCow said:


> Got an email from my CA today basically saying that the 2011 diesels won't be released until sometime around May.
> 
> Anyone have any more information about it? Puts me in a bad position because I traded my car to the dealer on March 1st and they said the car should be here around first week of April.
> 
> So been driving around in a rental car at $260 a week for a month now and they're saying I have to wait another 3+ weeks.


Im in a similar situation and made a deal with Enterprise for monthly rental for $600 (full size) per month ... it wasn't easy but after coming back to them with quotes from other rental companies, they agreed.


----------



## COBRACOBRA (May 20, 2010)

Okay ... over the weekend my dealer called and said May is not happening and that his best guess was the first or second week of June for the X5 35d :dunno:

Also he had no idea why the consumer tracking showed my car at the prep center. According to him, based on dealerspeed it was still on transport and not even schedule to arrived in Oxnard until the 28th of May.

Today is the 24th ... :tsk:


----------



## COBRACOBRA (May 20, 2010)

Okay ... over the weekend my dealer called and said May is not happening and that his best guess was the first or second week of June for the X5 35d 

Also he had no idea why the consumer tracking showed my car at the prep center. According to him, based on dealerspeed it was still on transport and not even schedule to arrived in Oxnard until the 28th of May.

Today is the 24th ...


----------



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Problem with Seat modules*

My dealer just told me that my car is in NJ/NY waiting for parts from Germany to correct a bad seat module. He said they built a lot of cars with bad modules and BMW is going to replace them all at the delivery center prior to trucking them to the dealers.

This has been an outstanding problem for a while now and he does not know when the replacement modules will be sent to NJ. The same problem could be effecting cars at the other delivery centers as well.

My car arrived to NJ port on Friday morning abort the Don Carlos.


----------



## COBRACOBRA (May 20, 2010)

If that's true, why only hold up the diesels and roll out the gas ones?


----------



## 73Duck (Feb 20, 2010)

Got mine...after 7 weeks hold. They said it had something to do with a module. 
2011 335d


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

73Duck, which ship was yours on? When did the ship get to states, and which port?


----------



## 73Duck (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry Vadim but I'm clueless about ports and ships and I never did the the tracking. I'd assume that it would be Pt. Hueneme in Oxnard. I believe it arrived the week of April 5.


----------



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

My car has been fixed at the delivery center and will be delivered to my dealer tomorrow. I did a google search on the trucking company and asked for dispatch and that guy gave me the name and phone number of a guy named Oscar at the port of NJ. I called Oscar and gave him my vin and he said the car will be loaded on a truck and delivered tomorrow by noon. I told him to put a rush on it. I think he assumed I was from the dealer.

Trucking company: http://www.pmtghome.com/contactus.aspx

Here is what my dealer sent me.

VIN:WBAPN7C58B A780___

Prod. No.:7584745

Status:At Final Processing Center

Act. Prod. Date:4/26/10

Model: 1181 335d

In-Service Date: VH

Ind. Block Date:

Holds:

Priority: 1-Customer "sold"

Customer: _____

Bill

BMW Welt:

Coll. Wk.:

Coll. Day/Time:

Salesperson: R R - Rea

Dlr Srch. Code: S05

Dlr. Notes: B3452

Assigned to: E-19-21183

Gault Auto Sport

Alt Ship To:

Port Loc.: NYCPOA

Dest. Loc.: 00021183

Trans. Flag: T

Mod. Block: N

Special Request: Normal

Status Design/MSRP Trans Hist Mod Hist Arch Hist

At Final Processing Center / PORT JERSEY VPC

Status Description Date Time

Received at VPC (ATI) 5/24/10 12:00:00 AM

Work Order Started 5/26/10

Work Order Completed (Process Confirmed) 5/27/10

Released to Carrier 0800 PRECISION MOTOR TRANSPORT GROUP 5/27/10

Delivered from VPC

Bill,
This is the latest info. The seat module has been done and it was released to the trucker, but we do not know if it has been loaded on a truck yet . I know there is a massive push to get the cars to the dealers by the end of the month. We still we have a shot for this weekend.


----------



## Display_Name (Apr 14, 2010)

Actually, they're not shipping with bad parts, they are shipping cars WITHOUT the parts.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE64Q6NK20100527



> During two weeks in April, the majority of latest BMW models bound for U.S. consumers were built without the component that controls the vehicle's power seats due to the supplier shortcoming, the company said in a notice to dealers on May 25 that was reviewed by Reuters.
> 
> BMW did not identify the supplier of the seat modules.
> 
> The affected vehicles, which include BMW's 2011 model year 1, 3, 7 series and Z4 and GT models, have been held at the automaker's vehicle distribution centers in the United States as they await parts installment.


Apparently it all goes back to the volcano.


----------



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, it arrived today at the dealer, but to late to prep. I have to wait until Tuesday to get it.


----------



## COBRACOBRA (May 20, 2010)

Picked mine up on Saturday. Aside from the crap experience at the dealer, the car is fantastic and I love it.:rofl:

I have a question, for fueling purposes, what is the difference between Diesel 1 and diesel 2? anyone know?


----------



## COBRACOBRA (May 20, 2010)

Did anyone purchase the extended warranty or service contract?
If so, what did you pay for it and is it offered by BMW or 3rd party?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

COBRACOBRA said:


> Picked mine up on Saturday. Aside from the crap experience at the dealer, the car is fantastic and I love it.:rofl:
> 
> I have a question, for fueling purposes, what is the difference between Diesel 1 and diesel 2? anyone know?


Cobra, there is a lot of info, but basically Diesel 1 is winterized so it will stay liquid or won't cloud in colder weather, such as the Northen USA and Alaska.

Diesel 2 is the standard diesel sold everywhere else, especially during the summer months.

If you need a technical explanantion, that can be found as well.


----------



## COBRACOBRA (May 20, 2010)

Very cool. Thank u


----------

